# Acceptance of Club membership



## FutbulnCoffee (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi all!

Does anyone know when a club is going to get word if they are accepted or denied in ECNL for the upcoming 2018 season?


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 26, 2018)

ECNL today announced the first new girls ECNL club for next year. Club based out of N. Virginia.


----------

